# Insegno a/in una scuola



## Lituano

Salve ragazzi! Un mio conoscente italiano mi ha detto che "insegno a scuola" significa "insegno agli insegnanti di questa scuola" e se io lavoro come insegnante di questa scuola meglio dire "insegno in una scuola". È vero? E se è vero allora perché si dice "insegnare al liceo/alle elementari/all`università"? Che ne dite? Grazie.


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Lit !

L'opinione del tuo conoscente italiano mi sembra un po' campata in aria. 

Insegno _a_ scuola, al (tipo di scuola X) = sono insegnante _presso_ una scuola, la scuola X; non mi sembra che la preposizione determini il livello di scolarizzazione dei discenti.
Insegno _a_ casa = tengo lezioni di ripetizione di materie scolastiche, o di lingua per stanieri o altro; _a_ casa mia, o _a_ casa dell'alunno.
Insegno _alla_ Confederazione dei Pizzaioli = tengo un corso di lievitazione della pasta _presso_ la CdP

Insegno _in_ una scuola di Alta Formazione per...; insegno struttura delle proteine _al_ Max Plank di Grenoble (e quindi a laureati)
Insegno _in_ un carcere di massima sicurezza, insegno inglese _ad_ Alcatraz
Insegno _in_ una struttura alberghiera, insegno acque minerali _all_'Hotel Mangiaetaci

Sentiamo altri pareri


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

D'accordissimo, piz.

GS


----------



## Lituano

Grazie, Pizzi! Lo sai, sono molto curioso e vorrei sapere se si può dire, p.es., "insegno a una scuola" (ma non in senso "insegno agli insegnanti di una scuola!!!)  invece di "insegno in una scuola" ?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non sono la piz, ma ti dico lo stesso il mio pensiero.
A botta calda, mi sembra che mentre "insegno in una scuola" possa stare in piedi anche senza aggiunte o specificazioni:

A- Che fai di bello ?
B- Insegno in una scuola

al contrario "insegno a una scuola" abbia bisogno di qualcosa sulla destra:

A- Che fai di bello ?
B- Insegno a una scuola di ricamo e cucito


Che ne dici, piz?

GS


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Giorgio! Penso che tu abbia ragione e comunque aspettiamo una risposta di Pizzi...  E gli altri forumisti? Voi che ne dite?


----------



## macforever

Io direi _insegno in una scuola_. Quindi sono un docente.
_Insegno ad una scuola_ (intesa come istituzione)_ a funzionare bene_, ha un altro significato, stiamo esprimendo un altro concetto. Magari tengo dei corsi all'interno di una scuola per spiegare come deve funzionare una segreteria o come gestire al meglio i collaboratori scolastici, ecc. In questo caso posso essere un esperto esterno e non un insegnante/professore in senso stretto.


----------



## Lituano

E cioè "insegno ad una scuola" può significare (più o meno) "do una mano ad una scuola"? Sì?


----------



## violadaprile

Ciao!
Secondo me ha ragione forever:

_*a* scuola_, senza articolo, o _*in una* scuola_ con l'articolo.

Altrimenti il significato cambia.


----------



## Lituano

violadaprile said:


> Ciao!
> Secondo me ha ragione forever:
> 
> _*a* scuola_, senza articolo, o _*in una* scuola_ con l'articolo.
> 
> Altrimenti il significato cambia.



Penserei che "a scuola", "in scuola", "in una scuola" e "nella scuola" il significato principale non cambi... No? Che ne dite?


----------



## pizzi

Lit, ce la fai a rintracciare il tuo conoscente italiano, e a fargli finire la frase? 

Riprendo quel che dice giustamente mac:



macforever said:


> _Insegno ad una scuola_ (intesa come istituzione)_ a funzionare bene_, ha un altro significato, stiamo esprimendo un altro concetto. Magari tengo dei corsi all'interno di una scuola per spiegare come deve funzionare una segreteria o come gestire al meglio i collaboratori scolastici, ecc. In questo caso posso essere un esperto esterno e non un insegnante/professore in senso stretto.



A volte i concetti possono essere chiari, ma la forma un po' difettosa, e per capire di cosa si stia parlando è necessario specificare, come ha fatto mac. 
Se leggo _insegno a una scuola a funzionare bene_, mi chiedo cosa s'intenda per scuola. L'edificio , per quanto sia paradossale pensare di parlare a dei muri? Gli insegnanti? Il personale amministrativo? I custodi? I tecnici che si occupano degli impianti? L'insieme di tutte queste persone?

Se non si sta parlando delle docenze normalmente correlate a quel tipo di scuola, e voglio usare il verbo insegnare, posso scegliere tra: *Insegno* *in* una scuola/*nelle* scuole superiori/ le regole del pronto soccorso; Vado *a insegnare* pronto soccorso *nelle* scuole di Pastrufazio; Ho avuto l'incarico *per insegnare*/*per l'insegnamento* *dell*'adeguamento alle norme comunitarie dei pallottolieri; I miei corsi anti-incendio? In questo periodo *insegno a *scuola (generico, non voglio dare troppe spiegazioni)/*nelle* scuole della provincia/regione.

Insomma, Lit, dove e cosa insegna il tuo conoscente?


----------



## francisgranada

Lituano said:


> E cioè "insegno ad una scuola" può significare (più o meno) "do una mano ad una scuola"? Sì?



Non so se capisco bene il dubbio di Lituano, comunque, provo a riformulare la domanda "a modo mio":

Nella frase "insegno ad una scuola", l'espressione "_ad una scuola"_ esprime il luogo (anche se non concreto, coiè _dove_) oppure si tratta di oggetto in dativo (cioè _a chi_) ?


----------



## Lituano

pizzi said:


> Lit, ce la fai a rintracciare il tuo conoscente italiano, e a fargli finire la frase?
> 
> Riprendo quel che dice giustamente mac:
> 
> 
> 
> A volte i concetti possono essere chiari, ma la forma un po' difettosa, e per capire di cosa si stia parlando è necessario specificare, come ha fatto mac.
> Se leggo _insegno a una scuola a funzionare bene_, mi chiedo cosa s'intenda per scuola. L'edificio , per quanto sia paradossale pensare di parlare a dei muri? Gli insegnanti? Il personale amministrativo? I custodi? I tecnici che si occupano degli impianti? L'insieme di tutte queste persone?
> 
> Se non si sta parlando delle docenze normalmente correlate a quel tipo di scuola, e voglio usare il verbo insegnare, posso scegliere tra: *Insegno* *in* una scuola/*nelle* scuole superiori/ le regole del pronto soccorso; Vado *a insegnare* pronto soccorso *nelle* scuole di Pastrufazio; Ho avuto l'incarico *per insegnare*/*per l'insegnamento* *dell*'adeguamento alle norme comunitarie dei pallottolieri; I miei corsi anti-incendio? In questo periodo *insegno a *scuola (generico, non voglio dare troppe spiegazioni)/*nelle* scuole della provincia/regione.
> 
> Insomma, Lit, dove e cosa insegna il tuo conoscente?



Il mio conoscente insegna l`italiano in una scuola di lingue a Vilnius.
 Il mio problema è che non posso capire bene e il problema del mio conoscente è che non mi può spiegare chiaramente che differenza c`è tra "insegno l`italiano a scuola/ in scuola/ in una scuola/ nella scuola di lingue".

P.S. Ho già capito che non si può dire "insegno l`italiano ad una scuola di lingue" però provo a capire la differenza tra  "... a/in/in una/nella scuola".

P.P.S. E per essere assolutamente chiaro faccio la mia ultima domanda. Si può dire "insegno l`italiano in scuola di lingue"? Se no allora perché? Grazie.


----------



## Lituano

Salve! Ho sentito che non si dica in scuola e che sia preferibile dire in una scuola. Ma perché? Chi mi può spiegare perché non si usa  in scuola? Suona male o c`è un altro motivo? Grazie.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Lit.

So che il lituano è la lingua più amata dagli "indoeuropeisti", in quanto pare essere quella che s'è discostata di meno dal proto indoeuropeo - la madre di tutte le "nostre" lingue. Tuttavia, non avendolo mai studiato, non so se abbia la categoria dell'articolo - determinativo e/o indeterminativo. Sospetto però che in questo sia più vicina ad altre lingue indoeuropee come per es. le diverse lingue slave, che in genere non li hanno. Se fosse così, comprenderei anche meglio le tue perplessità. E' _sempre difficile_ però spiegare l'uso degli articoli ai parlanti di lingue che ne sono prive. Sono troppi i casi in cui l'uso è controintuitivo o "irrazionale". Tu chiedi:

_"... che differenza c`è tra " 1. insegno l`italiano a scuola/ 2. in scuola/ 3. in una scuola/ 4. nella scuola di lingue".
_
1. Il parlante ci dice della sua professione. "Scuola" è intesa come istituzione didattico-formativa
2. Il parlante che dicesse "Insegno l'italiano in scuola" si riferirebbe forse all'edificio scolastico. Potrebbe aggiungere "... , ma la cultura italiana ho pensato che l'insegnerò per le vie e nelle piazze della città"
3. Il parlante ci dice che la sua attività didattica si svolge in _una_ scuola e non, per es., in _un_'università, o in _un_ circolo privato, o in _un_ istituto di pena (prigione) 
4. Il parlante ci dice che la sua attività didattica si svolge in una scuola di lingue che è anche l'unica in città, dunque "nella scuola di lingue". Se nella città ci fossero più scuole di lingue, dovrebbe dire "Insegno l'italiano in una scuola di lingue", o anche "Insegno l'italiano nella scuola di lingue di Via Vilnius".

Spero d'esserti stato utile. 
GS
PS Mi permetto di segnalarti una piccola cosa: "Ho sentito che non si dice in scuola e che è preferibile dire in una scuola".


----------



## Lituano

Ciao Giorgio! Grazie della tua esauriente spiegazione. Hai ragione: in lituano non ci sono degli articoli, il genere maschile o femminile ci indica solo la desinenza di un nome...  Se ho capito bene l`espressione in scuola nonostante che suoni, a mio parere, male non è errata e si può usarla. Sì?


----------



## francisgranada

Se la "scuola" la intendiamo piuttosto come luogo (concreto o meno) e non come istituzione, allora quale delle seguenti frasi non è corretta o non ha senso?

- Ciao, Giorgio, dove sei? Sei a casa?
- No, sono ancora a scuola.
- No, sono ancora in scuola.
- No, sono ancora alla scuola.
- No, sono ancora nella scuola.

- Cosa fai di bello oggi?
- Oggi insegno il lituano a scuola e l'inglese a casa.
- Oggi insegno il lituano in scuola e l'inglese a casa.
- Oggi insegno il lituano alla scuola e l'inglese a casa.
 - Oggi insegno il lituano nella scuola e l'inglese a casa.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sono tutte corrette. Innanzitutto vediamo quelle del primo blocco:

- No, sono ancora a scuola. Questa, secondo me, è la più appropriata ad esser pronunciata da qualcuno che, nella scuola, ci lavora.
- No, sono ancora nella scuola. Questa, secondo me, è appropriata a comunicare a mia moglie che sarò un po' in ritardo al nostro appuntamento in Piazza Garibaldi. 

Le prossime due, secondo me, possono costituire probabilmente alternative alla _seconda_ di cui sopra: 

- No, sono ancora in scuola.
- No, sono ancora alla scuola.

Domani guardiamo il secondo blocco.

Ciao.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Giorgio, per le risposte semplici e chiare. Aspetto il secondo blocco (basta anche dopo domani, c'è tempo ... )  

Ciao.
Francis


----------



## Lituano

Chiedo scusa ragazzi, non sono italiano però la frase "Sono ancora alla scuola" non mi suona bene...   Se non precisiamo in quale scuola "sono" non sarebbe meglio "Sono ancora a scuola"? Che ne direte?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao, Lituano.

Non penso che devi chiedere scusa... Il tuo italiano (almeno visto da me, non italiano) è eccellente. Ma soprattutto: per me questo forum serve a tutti noi e non è "proprietà" solo dei madrelingua ...  

Saluti.


----------



## zoyany39

Se è coretto “studiare a scuola” perché viene detto “scuola, in cui studio” ???


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

Buonasera zoyany39,

la varietà e le dissimmetrie che incontrerà nell'uso delle preposizioni dell'italiano traggono origine dagli sviluppi storici della sintassi della lingua.

Personalmente applicherei in maniera più generale quanto dice in un passaggio un articolo online della Treccani: "In questi e in altri casi simili che mostrano dissimmetrie nell'uso delle preposizioni indicanti moto a luogo bisogna mettersi un poco l'anima in pace".

Detto questo, confidando di non averla scoraggiata, ed entrando nello specifico della sua domanda, bisogna considerare che la parola "scuola" ha più di un significato. Può indicare 1) l'istituzione; 2) l'attività; 3) il metodo; 4) il complesso delle persone; 5) il luogo; oltre ad altri significati anche figurativi.

Per esempio, “studiare a scuola” non indica il luogo, ma l'istituzione scolastica. Al contrario, il secondo esempio “scuola, in cui studio” può fare riferimento al luogo o al complesso delle persone.


----------



## bearded

Ciao, zoyany39, e benvenuta nel forum italiano

Potresti fornire un contesto con esempi di frasi in cui hai trovato le espressioni citate? Questo ci permetterebbe di capire meglio (e di aiutarti meglio).
Senza vedere un contesto, vorrei solo dirti che ''a scuola'' è una locuzione fissa/cristallizzata, mentre ''in scuola'' non è affatto idiomatico (e assolutamente sbagliato sarebbe ''scuola a cui studio'').


----------

